# Unable to reply to our own For Sale ads?



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net
 




Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




  www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you've liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what's new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to "NEW" will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It's a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Support


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I think this is going to be really great in the long run. First thing I notice is how much simpler it is to add an image to a post, woo hoo!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello!

I will be here today as we begin to unpack from the move to this new software update. You may have a lot of questions or comments or may need help orienting yourself to some of the things that look different around here. I hope I can help you feel comfortable navigating around.

My name is Jeff, and I have been helping people figure out this software for the past year. Orienteering through new environments has always been in my life, from the different countries, states, and cities I’ve moved between throughout my life. Orienting yourself to new software usually takes time and I’ve found that having someone there along the way can help y’all get your bearings. While we all work through the new layout, it is all of these skills that I hope to bring here to you now.

Orienteering is never an easy skill, but with me, as your guide through the site, I hope that we can explore this brave new look for the site together. I won’t always have an immediate answer to your question, but I will work to find you the most accurate information together.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. You can also see our FAQs here!

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!










You can easily share your fave or latest videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it while you're looking around the site!










I am also a huge fan of the dark mode for the community, it's much easier on the eyes. What is your favorite feature?

I will be here to answer questions and to help you navigate, as needed.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

*NOTE:*

There is still some work going on behind the scenes on the following items so might notice some of the items below:


Search is indexing so might take 24-48 hours for it to complete and return proper results, this also includes showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the main index page so you might see some stuff move around there.
We will also be reviewing permissions and special permissions sections so flag anything you notice and we can look into it.
The homepage content and other old static content will be migrated to threads so if you see something missing just ask, some might take a while to reformat so will not be live ASAP.
Some of it has already been converted to threads here: Sax on the Web Forum

This is not the new software platform's final form as we will be releasing weekly updates to squash bugs and add new features so hang tight if you are missing something as it is likely on our radar to restore with futures updates.

Enjoy your new home!

Jeff M


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious about losing his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures. I even have swiss ads, in tcherman, on the right. Alles Beste !
Nice job, really.







Edit: picture added using my iPad. Subarashii !


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dexdex said:


> Hi All. Congrats to the IT people behind the screens, must have been and still is a huge challenge. Someone was anxious to loose his status. Just seen they are still here, as well as our signatures.
> Nice job, really.


Thank you for your kind words.

I will share with the teams work behind the scenes.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeff M


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Why did my avatar go away?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.

In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?


Nice that text formatting now works from tablets / phones easily!
Now we can all mess with colours! (Though the red is unreadable in dark mode... Which has some advantages ?)


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).

There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.

Is this actually so ? Have there really been new posts to only 13 or 14 threads, since VS Admin's test postings 8 hours ago ?

Or are some new posts to other threads not showing up on the "New" page ? *This is all a long-winded way of asking :

When I click on the New navigation button, is there any way I can pull up a 'recent activity' list which was akin to the old one...a list which actually shows the individual replies/comments posted recently (as opposed to just the Threads they were posted on) ???*


----------



## sax.hobby (Sep 6, 2020)

I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Skip the above question..got it.
thanks


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

lesacks said:


> That seems to have gone very smoothly, I add my congratulations to the team.
> 
> In *New>New Posts *seems a bit flooded with vsadmin posts - I guess these are articles from before - which don't get set as _Read_ with *Mark All Read*. Is that as expected?
> 
> ...


That is the static content that migrated over from the old homepage we will remove it from "New Posts".

Enjoy the new tools.

Jeff M


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

JayeLID said:


> I am looking at the "new posts section". The new posts only appear to list the Thread in which the latest post occurred, not the actual new post itself (which the old version "activity" list would show).
> 
> There seem to be new posts on certain threads as far back as an hour ago, then no new posts between an hour ago and 8 hrs ago, when VS Admin started a bunch of threads - which I assume were posted as a test of the new format.
> 
> ...


See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"

We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





You can accomplish this by setting a custom default filter on the new posts page.

*Step 1 *Navigate to the specific forum you want to focus on and click "Follow Forum".










*Step 2* From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on NEW.










This will open a new page of new posts for you. On the new page, click on filters.










Now you can adjust the filters to work for your personal preferences, such as the example above and save it as the default. Make sure to click the "filter" button to save it, at the bottom.

Jeff M


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I’m not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but “new Coke” comes to mind!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

sax.hobby said:


> I like the new look and interface, and it's nice that I can see the marketplace now (though not sure if that's intended).


We have implemented the rules back for classifieds after working with @Pete Thomas

Jeff M


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, Jeff - OK thanks yes I saw the Filter options.

I see that I can go to the "New" activity section and set those Filters.

The thing is....and correct me if I am wrong....there seems to be no way for me to set the "New" section fiters so it exhibits all new posts/responses posted to all threads...the way the "Recent Activity" section used to.

Is that correct ?


VSadmin said:


> See above post as we are sorting out those post from "New Posts"
> 
> We have a tutorial in the FAQ to filter "New Posts".
> 
> ...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@reeddoubler

If you have any questions or comments about the new format please see the thread below and we are more than happy to help.








Community Feedback: We Are Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It's been a long time coming. Let's face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn't include...




www.saxontheweb.net





We also have an FAQ here with tutorials below:








FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

I like it! Thanks for the update!


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I suppose I should thank you, since I have squandered far too much time perusing SOTW this past 20 years or so. But now with your new format, I can happily stop spending any more time on this site! I'm not sure what you were trying to accomplish, but "new Coke" comes to mind!


+1 very disappointed in this but I guess it will give me a lot more time to practice. Have no idea where Private Messages went I suspect that function has become part of the Premium Package. I've been a SOTW member since Spring of 1998. Harri gave us a really good run but it looks like the need to monetize everything on earth has arrived here.


----------

